# courier imap not logging in...

## kraylus

```
* OK Courier-IMAP ready. Copyright 1998-2002 Double Precision, Inc.  See COPYING for distribution information.

LOGIN root passwd

LOGIN NO Error in IMAP command received by server.
```

also tried it with a non-priv account and got the same thing. i edited the /etc/courier-imap/authdaemonrc to what the desktop config guide said.

anyone know what's wrong? do i need to setup a username and pw separetely from the accounts already on the machine?

thanks,

ryan

----------

## kraylus

figured out that i wasnt typing exactly what was in the docs:

```
1 LOGIN root passwd
```

i was omitting the "1". however, logins still fail. this time though, it actually says login failed.

how do i add an account?

ryan

----------

## trapni

Hi, well... just if you didn't find out....

You should also add "pam" to the USE variable before emerging courier(-imap). you may also use some others (i.e. ldap, berkdb...).

If you've done so you should also tell the servers to use these authentification method by editing your /etc/courier[-imap]/authdaemondrc and set the "authdaemonlist" and "version" variable.

That's what I did, and it works:

USE="pam"  # in /etc/make.conf

authdaemonrc="authpam"

version="authdaemond.plain" # well, here I'm not sure, but it works  :Smile: 

Greets,

Christian Parpart.

----------

## kraylus

pam was already specified in my USE variable in make.conf

----------

## [myrddin]

Hi

you must have a .maildir before typing this. use mutt with the user you want and after mutt creates a maildir it works for me

hope this helps

tobias

----------

## trapni

man maildirmake            <-- this tool comes with courier */

or just type

maildirmake ~/.maildir

Greets,

Christian Parpart.

----------

